# Textured tops: packaging and labeling?



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been making smooth tops on my soaps for years. Wrapping in cellophane "gift wrap" and wrapping each bar just like a gift and using vertical cigar band labels. I unfortunately decided to get crazy with textured tops while doing some mantra swirls, and now the first batch is ready for wraps and labels. This is where I'm stuck. I cannot wrap and label it as I would a perfectly square bar. I don't have other packaging options besides the clear wrap, no heat gun, no hair dryer (yeah, I'm a wash, brush and go kind of person) and I'm stumped. I think I might get stuck wrapping and leaving the tops open at this point, with a modified horizontal label. I'm not a fan of unwrapped bars though, even just tops. It wigs me out that people can touch the bars and contaminate them. How does everyone else wrap their textured bars (or odd shaped bars)? Who lets the tops open? Any other ideas? Thanks, guys!


----------



## AmyW (Sep 15, 2013)

Soap boxes. I use 3x3.5x1" boxes that not only make it very easy to package for shipping (and protects the soap) but the size allows both flat and poofy tops.


----------



## lsg (Sep 15, 2013)

Soap Queen TV has a tutorial on wrapping using cheap plastic food wrap and a heat gun.  I use a hair dryer for heat.  It works and you can still add a cigar band.  She uses it on M&P, but I have used it on cp soap also.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-tricks/soap-queen-tv-cute-packaging-ideas-2/


----------



## Jeramian (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum so please don't chew my head off if I am asking this question in the wrong place. Anyways, I want to wrap my soaps in paper that is printed with my logo on it. Does anyone know of a company that does this???

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 13, 2014)

I won't chew - just a single bite:  A new thread would have been better.

But in answer, I'm pretty certain that any number of printing shops can print out your design.  Labelmaker software is also an idea if you want to design it yourself but aren't too good with packages like Photoshop and so on.  As it's for friends, though, I wouldn't worry too much about expensive or bulk printing and use your home printer


----------



## Saponista (Feb 13, 2014)

Have a look at some of the online digital printing sites, you could probably upload your logo and egg sheets of regular a4 paper printed. There are also companies that will custom print wax paper for you such as this place 

http://www.handywacks.com

I imagine this would be fairly expensive though, so it depends how much you are looking to spend.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 13, 2014)

That was supposed to say 'on to' not 'and egg' stupid autocorrect!


----------

